# Snake Strangle Costume



## initialsjb (Sep 21, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on where I could get a large snake this year? Was thinking of being strangled by a large python or boa. Could look awesome or really crappy... im on the fence still. Would need to be a really thick and long snake to wrap around me though...
thx!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I came across this inflatable "strangling" snake costume, but I'm not sure if this is too cute for your tastes:
Inflatable Wrap Around Snake Adult - Costumes

Maybe a realistic snake mask could make it look less like it is cuddling and more like it's squeezing the life out of you. I'm not sure if you can (or are willing), but spray painting it may also help take the "cute" out of the snake.


----------



## initialsjb (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks! a wee to cutsie but thats totally the image i had in my head. wonder if i could find a really really long rubber one at a shop. could just do makeup on me and some blood in the coils perhaps...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You could get one of these "grows in water" snakes, they acually look & feel pretty cool but might be a bit heavy .....and leak water on you.

Like this


----------



## initialsjb (Sep 21, 2009)

hmm never heard of that ill look into thx!


----------

